# Question on bass traps rockboard



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

I made my own DIY bass traps with roxul rockboard 60 and burlap fabric. I was curious about the safety of rockboard? I didn't cut it or anything but do particles come through the burlap and fly around my living room?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as you don't beat on them they should be fine. That's one of the reasons we use ECOSE in ours. It's not typically the fibers themselves that are problematic as much as the chemicals used in the binding agents to hold them in a compressed state.

Bryan


----------

